# My dog will not go in his kennel, please help



## marksson (Mar 8, 2009)

Any help would be appreciated.
My dog, Lewis is 12years, very active and mostly collie/lab cross, and has for the last 5years had the free run of approx 2 acres together with a comfortable kennel that he would use as and when he wished (with a dog flap).
He has always used the kennel at night and if wet.
This is or was a well adjusted dog, there is no gate on the drive and the fences are not great but even though there are sheep in fields all around us he does not wander.
However he will no longer go into his kennel except for food, he stays out in ALL weathers and whilst I appreciate that he can live outside, I am wondering if he hasn't lost the plot?
I would add that he does get taken out by the family & is let in with us in the evening. And indeed occasionally comes to work with me.

Just to add that he has been in all night, I've just let him out for breakfast (which he ate in his kennel). 
Subsequently he is just mooching around outside and it is absolutely tipping down. What can I do?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

As he is now 12 I think you are just going to have to re-evaluate the situation and possibly have your dog inside the house more.
If he can no longer make sensible choices on his own, then you are going to have to make them for him


----------



## marksson (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks, that is kind of where my thinking was going.
We have kept him in overnight for the last couple of months now.
It's the daytime that concerns me, whilst he clearly doesn't want to be in all day I do not know what to do about shelter now that he doesn't seem to relate to his kennel when raining. Which as I say he used happily for years.
Is there anything that I can do to make him happier to use his bed in the kennel?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

It's a bit difficult to say as i don't know your dog, could he not be left shut in the kennel when you are out?


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

rona said:


> As he is now 12 I think you are just going to have to re-evaluate the situation and possibly have your dog inside the house more.
> If he can no longer make sensible choices on his own, then you are going to have to make them for him


İ agree but just a thought on the kennel does the flap make it feel closed in and do you think he might use it if the flap was not there??


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Is it possible another dog/fox etc has got in the kennel and left it's scent, therefore making him feel unsafe? It might be worth scrubbing it out and washing any bedding. Good luck


----------



## marksson (Mar 8, 2009)

The flap is very 'soft' to use, its a staywell dog flap.
He has no problem in its use when going to eat in there, and does so readily.
If I was to wedge it open or remove it this could create a draught and whilst the cold won't kill a dog a draught certainly can.
I live in a very rural location, indeed some people around here would find it a little odd to keep a dog indoors all the time. I'm not against this, but he does like to be out. I'd rather not shut him in as he does keep foxes and such away from the house, also a good guard dog
I've tried putting old items of mine in his bed (jumpers etc) but this doesn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## marksson (Mar 8, 2009)

sorry goodvic2, missed your post.
Certainly wouldn't be another dog (we are in a very rural location). Would a fox use a dog flap? And would the dog scent not put it off? Although this is about the only possible reasoning that fits with my experience with my dog.
Is there any way of masking/covering any possible scent? The floor can be scrubbed, but walls would be tricky.


----------

